# need help getting started in HT



## BLD 25 (Apr 13, 2007)

Hey, i am looking to build a very budget Home theater, and i have a couple of questions. I found a very cheap projector on ebay that i can get for around $300 used that has 1700lumens and 2000:1 contrast ratio. I think this should get me started. I will eventually build speakers, but i need a starter receiver, and I would really like to spend less than $150 to get started. i don't really know where to buy one used, but onkyo's refurbs on their site look decent. 

http://www.shoponkyo.com/detail.cfm?productid=TX-SR304&modelid=51&group_id=1&detail=1&ext_war=1

http://www.shoponkyo.com/detail.cfm?productid=HT-S3100&modelid=128&group_id=1&detail=1&ext_war=1

I love caraudio and know lots about it, but i am a total newb on home audio. Can i get a receiver for less than $100 to get started anywhere? any thing specific i should look for?


----------



## mikey7182 (Jan 16, 2008)

I think there's a Denon in the Classifieds... might be more than you're wanting to spend though.


----------



## ItalynStylion (May 3, 2008)

I've heard good things about the Onkyo refurbs. Most have had good luck with them. I think they come with a warranty too.


----------



## tcguy85 (Oct 29, 2007)

IMO, you shouldn't cheap out on the receiver. 

i only wanted to buy a home theater setup once so i saved up and went big(well pretty big).


----------

